# I'm Not a Fan of Britney Spears So Goodbye, Kohls...



## PoliticalChic

> Tuesday, March 3, 2009, 12:46pm EST
> *Kohls signs marketing deal with Britney Spears*
> 
> Candies, which is the exclusive juniors brand at Kohls Department Stores, has signed an exclusive partnership with Britney Spears.
> 
> The pop singer will be featured in the Candies Only at Kohls brands print, television, in-store and online marketing and advertising campaigns this year.
> 
> Candies and Kohls also will be heavily integrated into all of Spears upcoming promotional activities, according to a Monday announcement by Iconix Brand Group (NASDAQ: ICON), which provides the Candies line to Menomonee Falls, Wisc.-based Kohls (NYSE: KSS).
> 
> Candies and Kohls will be associate sponsors of Spears upcoming tour that begins on Tuesday.
> 
> Im so excited to be the face for Candies Only at Kohls, Spears said in a media release. Candies and Kohls are doing such great things with my tour. Its great to work with a line that has such cool clothes and accessories.
> 
> Kohls executives are confident that Spears will resonate with young shoppers who want great style at exceptional value, said the companys executive vice president and chief marketing officer Julie Gardner.



Kohlâs signs marketing deal with Britney Spears - Tampa Bay Business Journal:

I called their corporate offices and informed them that while I had been a frequent in-store and online shopper, that with this new marketing decision, I will no longer be shopping at Kohl's.  Obviously, they were ready for the barrage of calls because the customer rep politely read from her script saying that they regret that I will no longer be shopping with them, and that Kohl's respects the privacy of Britney Spears personal life.


----------



## Harry Dresden

PoliticalChic said:


> Tuesday, March 3, 2009, 12:46pm EST
> *Kohls signs marketing deal with Britney Spears*
> 
> Candies, which is the exclusive juniors brand at Kohls Department Stores, has signed an exclusive partnership with Britney Spears.
> 
> The pop singer will be featured in the Candies Only at Kohls brands print, television, in-store and online marketing and advertising campaigns this year.
> 
> Candies and Kohls also will be heavily integrated into all of Spears upcoming promotional activities, according to a Monday announcement by Iconix Brand Group (NASDAQ: ICON), which provides the Candies line to Menomonee Falls, Wisc.-based Kohls (NYSE: KSS).
> 
> Candies and Kohls will be associate sponsors of Spears upcoming tour that begins on Tuesday.
> 
> Im so excited to be the face for Candies Only at Kohls, Spears said in a media release. Candies and Kohls are doing such great things with my tour. Its great to work with a line that has such cool clothes and accessories.
> 
> Kohls executives are confident that Spears will resonate with young shoppers who want great style at exceptional value, said the companys executive vice president and chief marketing officer Julie Gardner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kohlâs signs marketing deal with Britney Spears - Tampa Bay Business Journal:
> 
> I called their corporate offices and informed them that while I had been a frequent in-store and online shopper, that with this new marketing decision, I will no longer be shopping at Kohl's.  Obviously, they were ready for the barrage of calls because the customer rep politely read from her script saying that they regret that I will no longer be shopping with them, and that Kohl's respects the privacy of Britney Spears personal life.
Click to expand...


well Candies never looked good on me,so,it dont affect me.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

Harry Dresden said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, March 3, 2009, 12:46pm EST
> *Kohls signs marketing deal with Britney Spears*
> 
> Candies, which is the exclusive juniors brand at Kohls Department Stores, has signed an exclusive partnership with Britney Spears.
> 
> The pop singer will be featured in the Candies Only at Kohls brands print, television, in-store and online marketing and advertising campaigns this year.
> 
> Candies and Kohls also will be heavily integrated into all of Spears upcoming promotional activities, according to a Monday announcement by Iconix Brand Group (NASDAQ: ICON), which provides the Candies line to Menomonee Falls, Wisc.-based Kohls (NYSE: KSS).
> 
> Candies and Kohls will be associate sponsors of Spears upcoming tour that begins on Tuesday.
> 
> Im so excited to be the face for Candies Only at Kohls, Spears said in a media release. Candies and Kohls are doing such great things with my tour. Its great to work with a line that has such cool clothes and accessories.
> 
> Kohls executives are confident that Spears will resonate with young shoppers who want great style at exceptional value, said the companys executive vice president and chief marketing officer Julie Gardner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kohlâs signs marketing deal with Britney Spears - Tampa Bay Business Journal:
> 
> I called their corporate offices and informed them that while I had been a frequent in-store and online shopper, that with this new marketing decision, I will no longer be shopping at Kohl's.  Obviously, they were ready for the barrage of calls because the customer rep politely read from her script saying that they regret that I will no longer be shopping with them, and that Kohl's respects the privacy of Britney Spears personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well Candies never looked good on me,so,it dont affect me.....
Click to expand...


Really?  I thought those strappy sandals looked good on everyone...


----------



## CaféAuLait

PoliticalChic said:


> Tuesday, March 3, 2009, 12:46pm EST
> *Kohl&#8217;s signs marketing deal with Britney Spears*
> 
> Candie&#8217;s, which is the exclusive juniors brand at Kohl&#8217;s Department Stores, has signed an exclusive partnership with Britney Spears.
> 
> The pop singer will be featured in the Candie&#8217;s Only at Kohl&#8217;s brand&#8217;s print, television, in-store and online marketing and advertising campaigns this year.
> 
> Candie&#8217;s and Kohl&#8217;s also will be heavily integrated into all of Spears&#8217; upcoming promotional activities, according to a Monday announcement by Iconix Brand Group (NASDAQ: ICON), which provides the Candie&#8217;s line to Menomonee Falls, Wisc.-based Kohl&#8217;s (NYSE: KSS).
> 
> Candie&#8217;s and Kohl&#8217;s will be associate sponsors of Spears&#8217; upcoming tour that begins on Tuesday.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m so excited to be the face for Candie&#8217;s Only at Kohl&#8217;s,&#8221; Spears said in a media release. &#8220;Candie&#8217;s and Kohl&#8217;s are doing such great things with my tour. It&#8217;s great to work with a line that has such cool clothes and accessories.&#8221;
> 
> Kohl&#8217;s executives are confident that Spears will resonate with young shoppers &#8220;who want great style at exceptional value,&#8221; said the company&#8217;s executive vice president and chief marketing officer Julie Gardner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kohlâ&#8364;&#8482;s signs marketing deal with Britney Spears - Tampa Bay Business Journal:
> 
> I called their corporate offices and informed them that while I had been a frequent in-store and online shopper, that with this new marketing decision, I will no longer be shopping at Kohl's.  Obviously, they were ready for the barrage of calls because the customer rep politely read from her script saying that they regret that I will no longer be shopping with them, and that Kohl's respects the privacy of Britney Spears personal life.
Click to expand...


I'm not a big fan of any celebrity-- I guess I never understood the pull. They are human they make music or movies or they are politicians. They get famous one way or another-- they do not deserve any more air than you or I&#8212;although some of this think they do and some fans think they do too. Anyway I digress. I was going to say I recall the Candies campaign where Jenny McCarthy was sitting on the toilet advertizing the shoes-- That was a real turn off for me. I have no clue how men saw it--- but I did not think they made candies for men. So I never understood why she was sitting on the toilet advertising shoes. She is a sexy lady-- but sitting on the tolite selling shoes just was a turn off for Candies shoes. Blah



*Following picture may be considered NSFW*

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FdEdvFQfw...Wg/yYsquntbW7E/s400/jennymccarthycandies2.jpg


----------



## KittenKoder

Spear Brittney!


----------



## WillowTree

I have never been a fan of Brittany or of Khol's so no loss! I don't think I've ever picked up a peice of merchandise that was not "made in China"


----------



## PoliticalChic

CaféAuLait;1080725 said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of any celebrity-- I guess I never understood the pull. They are human they make music or movies or they are politicians. They get famous one way or another-- they do not deserve any more air than you or I&#8212;although some of this think they do and some fans think they do too. Anyway I digress. I was going to say I recall the Candies campaign where Jenny McCarthy was sitting on the toilet advertizing the shoes-- That was a real turn off for me. I have no clue how men saw it--- but I did not think they made candies for men. So I never understood why she was sitting on the toilet advertising shoes. She is a sexy lady-- but sitting on the tolite selling shoes just was a turn off for Candies shoes. Blah
> 
> 
> 
> *Following picture may be considered NSFW*
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FdEdvFQfw...Wg/yYsquntbW7E/s400/jennymccarthycandies2.jpg



Sounds like another bad marketing decision.  Around me, it's not the fashionistas shopping at Kohls.  They are every day family people.  I'm not big on celebrities, and they all have problems.  But the most egregious error Spears made was endangering the welfare of her children.  She will never live down the "bad mommy" image in my eyes and I'd rather shell out a few extra bucks at a different store than have to tolerate their new marketing campaign.


----------



## CaféAuLait

PoliticalChic said:


> CaféAuLait;1080725 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of any celebrity-- I guess I never understood the pull. They are human they make music or movies or they are politicians. They get famous one way or another-- they do not deserve any more air than you or I&#8212;although some of this think they do and some fans think they do too. Anyway I digress. I was going to say I recall the Candies campaign where Jenny McCarthy was sitting on the toilet advertizing the shoes-- That was a real turn off for me. I have no clue how men saw it--- but I did not think they made candies for men. So I never understood why she was sitting on the toilet advertising shoes. She is a sexy lady-- but sitting on the tolite selling shoes just was a turn off for Candies shoes. Blah
> 
> 
> 
> *Following picture may be considered NSFW*
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FdEdvFQfw...Wg/yYsquntbW7E/s400/jennymccarthycandies2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another bad marketing decision.  Around me, it's not the fashionistas shopping at Kohls.  They are every day family people.  I'm not big on celebrities, and they all have problems.  But the most egregious error Spears made endangering the welfare of her children.  She will never live down the "bad mommy" image in my eyes and I'd rather shell out a few extra bucks at a different store than have to tolerate their new marketing campaign.
Click to expand...


I understand completly, when bringing up children. After her saying she wanted to have their teeth whitened because they were rotting in their mouths when they were just toddlers. Might have helped if she did not let them rot to begin with. Have you seen the ads by chance? She is catering to children in them. I work at the PMO so child welfare is a big thing with us here so she was the topic of conversation for some time.


----------



## KittenKoder

The sad story or Britney though shows one sad fact about Americans ... notice how when she is being what everyone "wants" her to be she is popular, but the moment she tries to be unique they jump all over her? I don't like most celebs ... but that story just proves many of my contentions with society as a whole.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Kohl's?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Epsilon Delta said:


> Kohl's?



It's a chain like WalMart.  Slightly more upscale and is found in malls across America.


----------



## KittenKoder

PoliticalChic said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kohl's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a chain like WalMart.  Slightly more upscale and is found in malls across America.
Click to expand...


Don't forget that they over charge for the same crap to.


----------



## Amanda

I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## KittenKoder

Amanda said:


> I don't see what the big deal is.



Thus why I am poking fun at it and Britney ... though I always poke fun at Britney now, she sold out and went with the flow too easily.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Amanda said:


> I don't see what the big deal is.



I hope this doesn't come across as me patronizing you, but I would have felt the same way you do 10 years sans kids.  In the same way a newstory about a child going missing didn't seem to affect me as it does now.  

Sadly, most people will feel the way you do and if they've been shopping at Kohl's, they won't have any compuctions and will continue in their old shopping habits.


----------



## random3434

Are you still going to wear Candies PC?


----------



## Epsilon Delta

PoliticalChic said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kohl's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a chain like WalMart.  Slightly more upscale and is found in malls across America.
Click to expand...


Ohhh, right. I think I've heard it mentioned somewhere, but didn't know what it was.


----------



## random3434

Epsilon Delta said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kohl's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a chain like WalMart.  Slightly more upscale and is found in malls across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh, right. I think I've heard it mentioned somewhere, but didn't know what it was.
Click to expand...


I've bought a ton of those little t-shirts there for anywhere from $5-$12-some fun sandals. It's like a Target with only clothes and linens.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Echo Zulu said:


> Are you still going to wear Candies PC?



As much as I am addicted to buying new shoes, I'm going to have to pass.


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't base my shopping decisions on crap that comes out of Hollywood, one way or another. Every chain in the world has ppl working for them who have committed crimes, including violent ones.

Also not a fan of black balling particular celebrities based on hysteria generated by the media.

Was she actually convicted of child endangerment?


----------



## PoliticalChic

AllieBaba said:


> I don't base my shopping decisions on crap that comes out of Hollywood, one way or another. Every chain in the world has ppl working for them who have committed crimes, including violent ones.
> 
> Also not a fan of black balling particular celebrities based on hysteria generated by the media.
> 
> Was she actually convicted of child endangerment?



What difference would it make to you if she was convicted or not?  You just stated that you don't make any shopping decisions based on what comes out of Hollywood.


----------



## random3434

PoliticalChic said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still going to wear Candies PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I am addicted to buying new shoes, I'm going to have to pass.
Click to expand...


Here, Kohl's told me they are sending you these, in hopes you change your mind. They are perfect for running errands around NYC and vacuuming around the house!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Echo Zulu said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still going to wear Candies PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I am addicted to buying new shoes, I'm going to have to pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, Kohl's told me they are sending you these, in hopes you change your mind. They are perfect for running errands around NYC and vacuuming around the house!
Click to expand...


Wow!  Hold on a minute, I may have to reconsider my boycott... But honestly, if I wore these, I'd fall flat on my face!


----------



## Amanda

PoliticalChic said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I am addicted to buying new shoes, I'm going to have to pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, Kohl's told me they are sending you these, in hopes you change your mind. They are perfect for running errands around NYC and vacuuming around the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Hold on a minute, I may have to reconsider my boycott... But honestly, if I wore these, I'd fall flat on my face!
Click to expand...


I don't think I'd be on my feet very long if I wore those... just sayin'


----------



## dilloduck

Amanda said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, Kohl's told me they are sending you these, in hopes you change your mind. They are perfect for running errands around NYC and vacuuming around the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Hold on a minute, I may have to reconsider my boycott... But honestly, if I wore these, I'd fall flat on my face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd be on my feet very long if I wore those... just sayin'
Click to expand...


just the thing for jogging through your 'hood !


----------



## 007

Amanda said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, Kohl's told me they are sending you these, in hopes you change your mind. They are perfect for running errands around NYC and vacuuming around the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Hold on a minute, I may have to reconsider my boycott... But honestly, if I wore these, I'd fall flat on my face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd be on my feet very long if I wore those... just sayin'
Click to expand...

Those are what all the strippers wear out in Reno...


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pale Rider said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Hold on a minute, I may have to reconsider my boycott... But honestly, if I wore these, I'd fall flat on my face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd be on my feet very long if I wore those... just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are what all the strippers wear out in Reno...
Click to expand...


Phew, Thank goodness I declined...but those clear heels reminded me of an outrageous routine by Chris Rock.  LANGUAGE NOT FOR LITTLE EARS.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_JlsvQIKBg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_JlsvQIKBg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## AllieBaba

PoliticalChic said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't base my shopping decisions on crap that comes out of Hollywood, one way or another. Every chain in the world has ppl working for them who have committed crimes, including violent ones.
> 
> Also not a fan of black balling particular celebrities based on hysteria generated by the media.
> 
> Was she actually convicted of child endangerment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference would it make to you if she was convicted or not?  You just stated that you don't make any shopping decisions based on what comes out of Hollywood.
Click to expand...


Oh, it makes no difference to me. It just speaks to the veracity of people who boycott based on nothing but rumors generated by paparazzi.


----------



## AllieBaba

PoliticalChic said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd be on my feet very long if I wore those... just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> Those are what all the strippers wear out in Reno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phew, Thank goodness I declined...but those clear heels reminded me of an outrageous routine by Chris Rock.  LANGUAGE NOT FOR LITTLE EARS.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_JlsvQIKBg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_JlsvQIKBg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​
Click to expand...


Didn't Chris just get charged with assault? Will you boycott him?


----------



## del

AllieBaba said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are what all the strippers wear out in Reno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Thank goodness I declined...but those clear heels reminded me of an outrageous routine by Chris Rock.  LANGUAGE NOT FOR LITTLE EARS.
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_JlsvQIKBg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q_JlsvQIKBg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't Chris just get charged with assault? Will you boycott him?
Click to expand...


i realize they all look alike to you, but that was chris brown.

keep swinging


----------



## AllieBaba

Actually, I head it on the radio. I didn't know what color, just got the names mixed up.

Leave it to a bigot to make a racist comment, though.


----------



## del

AllieBaba said:


> Actually, I head it on the radio. I didn't know what color, just got the names mixed up.
> 
> Leave it to a bigot to make a racist comment, though.



happy to help out, rube.


----------



## AllieBaba

Bigots are big on educating people, after all.


----------



## del

AllieBaba said:


> Bigots are big on educating people, after all.



that's mighty white of you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

AllieBaba said:


> Oh, it makes no difference to me. It just speaks to the veracity of people who boycott based on nothing but rumors generated by paparazzi.



I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt here and assume you had no knowledge of the fact that she lost custody of the children.  If you read the article below, the judge cites specific reasons for his decision.  It certainly wasn't based on "rumors generated by paparazzi."

Britney Spears loses custody of children - Celebrities- msnbc.com

And to clarify I wouldn't make any decision based on fodder found in tabloids.


----------



## AllieBaba

Lots of people lose custody of their children without endangering them.

Was she convicted of endangering them or not?

I don't think she was. So what you're saying is anyone who's ACCUSED of endangering their children, who gets a job at a chain, is cause for boycotting?

Anyway, as I said. I don't waste my time basing my shopping decisions on what hollywood is doing. Just my thing.


----------

